
The Web Marketer’s Guide to Reddit - gorachel007
https://builtvisible.com/web-marketers-guide-to-reddit/
======
minimaxir
> By participating, Reddit helps you develop a feel for what will work on the
> Internet, which obviously benefits your content ideation. By accruing Karma,
> you’re really evidencing the fact that you understand the site and can find
> your way around. In doing so, you’ll develop that all important sixth sense
> for “what works on the Internet”.

Hah. That's not how Reddit works, although that's a better sentiment than the
"post linkbait" that I was expecting.

